# My dogs. The puppy is growing up.



## GLENMAR (Feb 24, 2015)

Here's a few photos from yesterday.


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 24, 2015)

bet they are loving the snow!

Love me a PYR! 
They look great! 
Who is who in the pics?
Is either one Nala?


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 24, 2015)

The one laying down in the first photo is Nala. Standing and walking dog is the puppy. We call him Sully, aka little dog. They love to play in the snow. They roll each other around all day. The cold does not bother them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2015)

Beautiful dogs!!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I just love them.


Here's another photo of Sully. He's 8 mos old.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 24, 2015)

Awww he is growing up! 

I want to smooch his face!!!!!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2015)

Very nice dogs


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Awww!  He's getting so big and beautiful, and he looks so absolutely cuddly!


----------

